# Metasockel



## Andraster (31. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Weiss jemand was es mit den bescheibungen der metasteine aufsich hat z.B. benötigt mehr Edelsteinde der kategorie yyy als Edelsteinde der kategorie xxx ???

werden die dann besser oder wirken die nur wenn das erfüllt ist ?
und bezieht sich das auf die gesamte ausrüstung oder nur auf das eine teil ?


----------



## Manani (31. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe nicht ansatzweise verstanden was Du möchtest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Sockel angeht sind mir bisher folgende bekannt: rote, blaue, gelbe und Metasockel. Klar, dass die verschiedenen Steine nur in den entsprechenden Sockel passen. Metasockel habe ich so verstanden, dass darin ein beliebiger Stein eingesetzt werden kann. Ich besitze zur Zeit noch kein Item mit einem Metasockel, sonst hätte ich es bestimmt schon einmal ausprobiert. Die Boni sollten sich auf jeden Fall nur auf diesen einen Gegenstand beziehen.


----------



## Liek (31. Januar 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Klar, dass die verschiedenen Steine nur in den entsprechenden Sockel passen.


Nein, ich habe es noch nicht ingame gesehen. 

Allerdings schließe ich aus der Vorschau auf der offiziellen Seite von Blizzard und den auch hier und bei thottbot in der Datenbank zu sehenden Items, dass praktisch jeder Stein in jeden Sockel passt - es sei denn er hat die spezielle Eigenschaft nur in den bestimmten Sockeltyp zu passen. 
Das habe ich bei Meta-Items schon gesehen, dass in deren Beschreibung direkt drinsteht, dass sie _nur_ in einen Meta-Socket passen.

Der Punkt, soweit ich das bisher erlesen habe, war, dass man nur dann einen Sonderbonus bekommt, wenn in den farbigen Sockets wirklich nur Steine der Farbe sind. Packst du einen blauen Stein in einen roten Socket, ist es vorbei mit dem Sonderbonus.


----------



## Manani (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dann führt uns Blizz aber ganz schön in die Irre. Ich soll also einen Edelstein wie z. B. Gediegener Zirkon http://www.buffed.de/?i=28463 in einen roten Sockel stecken können ? Dann ist der Tool-Tip "Passt in einen blauen Sockel." aber mehr als schlecht. Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.

Mehr Flexibilität erhalte ich durch höherstufige Steine, wie "Leuchtender Schattendraenit" http://www.buffed.de/?i=23108, die ich in mehrere Sockel einsetzen kann.

Und den Sockelbonus habe ich so verstanden, dass es den Bonus gibt, wenn alle Sockel gefüllt sind.

Und in den Metasockel gibts auch ganz besondere Steine: http://www.buffed.de/?i=25894, http://www.buffed.de/?i=25893 und http://www.buffed.de/?i=25890, um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Nymphadora84 (31. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich es bisher überblicken kann ist es mit den "normalen" Juwelen so, dass man sie in blaue, rote und gelbe Sockel stecken kann egal was der Tooltipp sagt. Der Tooltip ist lediglich für den Bonus wichtig.
Wenn Beispielsweise meine Hose 3 Sockel hat 2 gelbe 1 roten dann kann ich auch blaue Juwelen da rein setzen. Wenn dann aber da steht Bonus +4 Ausdauer dann bekomme ich die +4 Ausdauer nur wenn ich alle 3 Sockel richtig bestückt habe.

Metajuwelen passen nur in die dafür vorgesehenen Sockel und die Werte eines Metajuwels bekommt man nur wenn man die Bedingungen des Juwels erfüllt. Wenn da steht: erfordert 3 rote und 3 blaue Juwelen dann muss ich irgendwo auf meiner Rüstung 3 rote und 3 blaue Juwelen haben und zwar auf den richtigen Sockeln. Wenn ich nun 3 blaue Juwelen habe und die aber in gelbe Sockel gesteckt habe bringt mir das für den Metajuwel gar nichts.

Des weitern gibt es ja auch Steine die in blaue und rote z.B. passen. Der Stein würde für den Metajuwel doppelt zählen, einmal für rot und einmal für blau.

Habe es selber noch nicht getestet, aber soweit meine Informationen. Wenn irgendwer was gegenteiliges rausfindet lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Chark (1. Februar 2007)

Ich habe bereits den ersten Stein für einen Metasockel erstellt. Da steht jetzt aber benötigt je 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie rot, gelb und blau. Wenn ich die Beiträge richtig interpretiere würde das heißen, dass meine Rüstung 15 mal gesockelt sein müsste, um einen Meta einzusetzen. Das kanns doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Nymphadora84 (1. Februar 2007)

Also soweit ich weiß kannst du den Metagem gerne schon einsetzen, du wirst die Boni allerdings wohl in grau da stehen haben und somit hast du von den Werten nichts.

Und ja, du musst in deiner gesamten Rüstung 15 mal gesockelt haben oder aber z.B. Steine haben wo steht "passt in einen blauen oder roten Sockel" und den dann in einem blauen oder roten Sockel haben. Der soll dann eigentlich für beide Farben zählen. Wenn einer es mal getestet hat und bestätigen oder wiederlegen kann würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Und genau das kann sein bei den Metagems, da diese als besondere Steine sein sollen mit netten Werten. Die Verzauberung aus Zul z.B. hat man dir ja auch nicht hinterhergeschmissen, da musstest du schon was für tun.


----------

